# Teacups chihuahua were did they come from and why!?



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

What do you think made teacup chis so popular?
I know,I know "teacups" do not exist but their always advertised and people who dont no much about chihuahuas always say teacup.

But for instance my 5 pound chi, someone once thought was a cross because its "big" I was wondering why do you think people assume they are all tiny tiny :S what made it so fashionable to be super small?

In the media for example "legally blonde's" bruiser isnt tiny and in beverlly hills chihuahua they arnt tiny, So I just dont understand why people assume their small and a 5 pound chi would be big when that looks how big bruiser is in Legally blonde,And papi would be much bigger!

The only chi I can think of that is small is Tinkerbell "paris hilton" but even she grew up be bigger at 4 pounds" It seems people who havent seen chis expect 2/3 pound tiny things or want them and thats why breeders online advertise as teacups and ask for silly amounts of money,but the question is why!The media shows more normal chis than 2/3 pound ones and I have seen way more big ones than I have small,so whats the deal??

Always been curious about were the term "teacup" came from?

Also does anyone know how big the chihuahua who plays bruiser is ?and how old was he in legally blonde? If not,no worries I'll google lol 
Matt x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know but seems like a lot of people "guess" at weights based on looks. I had someone tell me this past weekend that no way did Mari & Maxie look to be 4.5lbs...they were way too small! Mari is actually 5lbs atm as she's still shedding a bit of puppy weight. I don't think the "teacup" size is as commonly thought of when speaking of Chi's as it once was. Maybe it's just my area I dunno...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Here is a good thread

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-articles/830-teacup-chihuahuas.html


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

You say Mari & Maxie are shedding their puppy weight,what age are they? Its just Bruiser is 8 months old and im sure he is smaller now than he was a few months back lol he might just be thinner :S

And around here you dont really see chihuahuas but people still refer to them as teacups which drives me mad!But its more online like pets4homes and other sites advertising dogs,lots are advertised still as teaups 

And thanks zoeys mum I'll check the thread out! xx


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

My take on “teacup” Chi’s is that somewhere along the way someone started using the term just to describe size only. I think people put way to much emphasis on the word, personally. If you own a Chi, most likely at some point you will find out that “teacup” isn’t a proper term. But people and breeders will probably always use it. I think the only time I would say that the term bothers me is when breeders use it as a way to make more money off their pups. Because 99.99% of the so called teacups are 5 lb. Chi’s. Breeders know that Chi’s under that weight full grown are very few and far between, and that Chi’s over 5 lbs. are very very common. So they can sell you a Chi that will end up a 5 lb. grown Chi and make some serious cash. They know once the pup is grown that you won’t likely be disappointed in the size of a 5 lber., because a 5 lber. is very small, and will be smaller than the average Chi these days. 2 to 3 lb. full grown Chi’s are very rare. Some will tell you that this isn’t true, but that’s where I add that you just have to do your own research. Breeders aren’t really breeding 3 lb. Moms, and 2 lb. Dad’s. You won’t find many even breeding 4 lb. Mom’s unless they are risk takers and don’t care about the Mom. Most use 5 to 6 lb. Mom’s, and even bigger. A 2 lb. male can’t even likely mount, and probably not even developed enough to produce a pup. My 2 lb., 2 year old female has had one heat cycle, and it was barely noticeable. My other females hardly ever cycle either. Anyway, you just have to take all the “weight, size, teacup” stuff with a grain of salt.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think the appeal of the "teacup" chihuahua is that they kind of always look like little puppies, never seem to grow up.

Personally while I think they are all gorgeous I do prefer my chi's a bit bigger as I have young kids, if I had a tiny one I would be worried about them stepping on it & hurting it. My MIL has 2 tiny chi's (not sure on weights) and they are actually petrified of kids, it seems to be an instinct to stay away from them & not be hurt IYKWIM>

Teacups are always advertised here too


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

liss77 said:


> My MIL has 2 tiny chi's (not sure on weights) and they are actually petrified of kids, it seems to be an instinct to stay away from them & not be hurt IYKWIM>


All of my Wee's adore kids! My smallest is the most fond of them. She stays right at our heels constantly. So I think it depends on the pup. : )


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm some very intresting posts!
They really annoy me when they advertise as a teacup and say it will be 2 pounds grown its like how do you no that!The breeder I got bruiser from whos a friend once bred and kept this pup and it grew to be only 3 pounds and then another time using the same parents she bred and all the pups ended up being 5/6 pounds. 

Also dont you think celebs should know their are no teacups lol Paris Hilton always refers to tink as a teacup lol


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

BambiHilton said:


> Hmm some very intresting posts!
> They really annoy me when they advertise as a teacup and say it will be 2 pounds grown its like how do you no that!The breeder I got bruiser from whos a friend once bred and kept this pup and it grew to be only 3 pounds and then another time using the same parents she bred and all the pups ended up being 5/6 pounds.
> 
> Also dont you think celebs should know their are no teacups lol Paris Hilton always refers to tink as a teacup lol


They don't really know how big they'll get until the pup is well over 16 weeks old. At that point if they are still small, chances are highly likely they'll stay small. But what is small to one, might be big to one, or tiny to one. I see pups that people refer to as tiny, that look big to me. And pups that people never comment on their size being smaller than average that look very small to me. It's all in the eye of the beholder, I guess. Tinkerbell is what people refer to as a "teacup." She weighs just over 4 lbs. That is VERY small. Much smaller than average. PH probably uses the term just referring to size, maybe not saying it's a different breed of Chi. Of course I don't personally know her, so I can't say for sure. ; )


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Mine are not teeny tiny but Yoshi is around 3 1/2 lbs and Chibi is closer to 3lbs and Chibi loves children and Yoshi is not so fond of them. I definitely think it depends on the dog. I have seen some of the more tiny Chi's really afraid of nothing. The one's in the ring always do well when they have this attitude ;-)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

BambiHilton said:


> You say Mari & Maxie are shedding their puppy weight,what age are they? Its just Bruiser is 8 months old and im sure he is smaller now than he was a few months back lol he might just be thinner :S


Maribelle is...she just had a litter of puppies just about 8 weeks ago.  But saying that...depending on how the particular pup develops...they can seem to be smaller when they mature compared to when they are 4-6months. Marley was one that seemed he'd be an 8+lb adult (5.5lbs at 5mo) but he's 1 1/2 & 6lbs. So I get what you're saying... 

And for the record...I care a great deal for Mari.  There is no "magic number" when it comes to weight & how breeders choose their bitches. It more has to do with the structure & pelvis size. As well as the genetics behind both the bitch & stud.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry got interrupted by the door when doing my last post & I didn't get to finish. 

I didn't mean that all Wees (I like that term  ) are afraid of kids, I just meant it seemed that way with MIL's. It is my personal preference not to have little ones cause I would be paranoid about my son hurting them more than anything as he has developmental delays & is not very gentle at times.

It's funny the ones you see advertised as "Teacup". There is one little 8 week old on our trading post website today being advertised as this & it actually looks the same size as my Yogi who is nearing 18 weeks & will be a lot bigger than the wees when fully grown.

Sometimes I wonder if people advertise them as Teacup because they are selling them much younger than they should be and don't want people to catch on...... I really don't think you can judge size at such a young age either, our Tinkerbell (my daughters named her, I promise it was not after PH's lol) was tiny & stocky when we got her but is quite a big girl now (4.4kg , I think that's about 9-10lb) & is more the shape of a whippet or italian greyhound!


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

liss77 said:


> Sorry got interrupted by the door when doing my last post & I didn't get to finish.
> 
> I didn't mean that all Wees (I like that term  ) are afraid of kids, I just meant it seemed that way with MIL's. It is my personal preference not to have little ones cause I would be paranoid about my son hurting them more than anything as he has developmental delays & is not very gentle at times.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you really have to watch those ads. Like I mentioned, breeders advertise "teacups" that will be no where near teacup size. You just really have to educate yourself not to be taken these days. As long as they can get away with it, they will continue. Mighty dollar speaks much louder than honesty. :lol:

Judging size/weight at a young age is similar to finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I think my scales are wrong lol I weighed my self and the picked them up and subtracted by weight but it saidd they were both exactly 5 and half lb:S Seems unlikely they would be exact same lol when bambi is smaller but fatter and bruiser is taller but thinner!

Just found this taken in dec its the dog who played bruiser  He must be gettin old now,but still looks adorable 







how big wouldd you guys say he is?

And yes I think alot of the people are advertising the pups as teacups when they are really young!


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

BambiHilton said:


> how big wouldd you guys say he is?


7 to 8 lbs.


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Not sure how tall or what Reese weighs. But here I am holding Chance, he weighs 5 lbs. I'm 5'2.5" tall, and I weigh about 105 lbs. 

So my guess to the pup Reese is holding is 7 to 8 lbs.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Love chance's jumper-pink  very cute.
And I didnt realise he was so big,in the films he looks tiny doesnt he but either way hes cute size really doesnt mattter they look cute either way

I'm actually goin to see legally blonde the musical in london at the end of the month so very excited and will hope to get a tshirt with bruiser on  ! x


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

BambiHilton said:


> Love chance's jumper-pink  very cute.
> And I didnt realise he was so big,in the films he looks tiny doesnt he but either way hes cute size really doesnt mattter they look cute either way
> 
> I'm actually goin to see legally blonde the musical in london at the end of the month so very excited and will hope to get a tshirt with bruiser on  ! x


He was modeling an outfit that would only fit him. None of the girls could wear it (too big). :lol: Chance is as tiny (tinier actually) as he appears in pics. That's why I always say, "5 lbs. is NOT big!" My 5 lb. boy is no bigger than most everyone's 3 lbers. 

And yes, I agree. Their size doesn't matter. I could tell you all of mines weights, and you'd never believe it according to their sizes.


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

This is Gia. Itty bitty girl. She weighs 3.5 lbs. No one guesses her over 2 lbs.!

My daughter is 5 foot tall. She weighs about 100 lbs. 










My Dad holding her.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I am not quite sure where this whole "you don't care about your bitch if you breed her and she's 4 lbs" comes from, but I have seen and heard it many many places from people who don't breed, yet, I know many breeders that do so safely and successfully. Size is one of the smallest factors of whether or not a bitch is breeding quality. Leah probably will be LUCKY to hit 4 lbs, but her pelvis is like a bucket, and as long as she's healthy and passes her health tests, it is likely I will breed her. Even though Asia will be bigger than she is, Asia has a smaller pelvis and will be much more likely between the two to need a c-section if both are bred. So what if she's bigger...bigger isn't always better when it comes to breeding


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Bruiser looks huge to me. I would say he is a good 8lbs. Everywhere I go with Ivy and Fern people are amazed that they are 2 and 3. They think they are puppies since they are tiny. Even at 3.5 lbs I think they look even smaller since their bone structure is thin. Both their heads are really small to, like the size of a plum so I think that is deceiving as well with size. But like T said, I honesty don't get offended with the teacup term. People always ask me that with Ivy and Fern. I just say"yep their small" and leave it at that. Maybe since I have heard it so much when refered to my 2 little ones it just goes past me lol!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Bruiser looks huge to me. I would say he is a good 8lbs. Everywhere I go with Ivy and Fern people are amazed that they are 2 and 3. They think they are puppies since they are tiny.


Brody is 5 pounds and people still stop me and ask me how old my PUPPY is. I'm like 'well, he's 2 1/2 years old now'. ha ha! Then they always ask how much he weighs, when I say he's 5 pounds they don't believe it and think he's much smaller. 

It can get really hilarious because I've had people argue with me that there's NO way he weighs 5 pounds. I think I know what my own dog weighs! LOL! 

I also met a lady on a walk with a Chi that was at least twice as big as Brody. The first thing she wanted to know was what Brody weighed. :coolwink: Then she tells me that her dog weighs 3.5 pounds. He was HUGE. He was at least 10 pounds. I think some people just have no idea.  

Trying to educate people that there is no such thing as "teacup" can be impossible in some cases!! People believe what they want to believe!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

BambiHilton said:


> Love chance's jumper-pink  very cute.
> And I didnt realise he was so big,in the films he looks tiny doesnt he but either way hes cute size really doesnt mattter they look cute either way
> 
> I'm actually goin to see legally blonde the musical in london at the end of the month so very excited and will hope to get a tshirt with bruiser on  ! x


Bruiser has gained a fair amount of weight (probably 2 pounds anyway) based on the latest pic you posted. That's probably why he looks bigger in the pic than he did in the movie.  He's probably typically a 5 1/2ish pound Chi.



flippedstars said:


> I am not quite sure where this whole "you don't care about your bitch if you breed her and she's 4 lbs" comes from, but I have seen and heard it many many places from people who don't breed, yet, I know many breeders that do so safely and successfully. Size is one of the smallest factors of whether or not a bitch is breeding quality. Leah probably will be LUCKY to hit 4 lbs, but her pelvis is like a bucket, and as long as she's healthy and passes her health tests, it is likely I will breed her. Even though Asia will be bigger than she is, Asia has a smaller pelvis and will be much more likely between the two to need a c-section if both are bred. So what if she's bigger...bigger isn't always better when it comes to breeding



That's why it's important to research before making assumptions or blanket statements like what was in your first sentence.  There is much more to it than just a number & the ones who have really done their homework will agree. Mari has a noticably wider pelvis than even Matilda & Matilda is 7lbs. She'd be more likely to have a c-section than Mari if she had ever been bred. Not saying Mari couldn't have needed a c-section or will need one in the future if we choose to breed her again. I'm glad Leah has a nice wide bucket sized pelvis as well...always a good thing when breeding is potentially in her future! :daisy:


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I had a 4-pound Chi years ago, a 6-pound one, and a 12-pound one. All supposed to be full Chihuahua. Lavender weighs 5.5 pounds and she is very small to me. I was used to small dogs, 12 and 13-pound Bichons, but she is very small and light. Her legs are slender and I worry about stepping on her. She thinks she's a big girl, jumps up on and off of everything and scares me sometimes. I can't imagine dealing with a 2 or 3-pound dog as an adult. The smaller the animal, the more serious any illness can get in a hurry. I love the pictures of the tiny ones and they are adorable, but I don't want one.

Jeanette


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Tracy, I get this too. I think Zoey at and Brody have the same body "type" and look smaller as they are not cobby





Brodysmom said:


> Brody is 5 pounds and people still stop me and ask me how old my PUPPY is. I'm like 'well, he's 2 1/2 years old now'. ha ha! Then they always ask how much he weighs, when I say he's 5 pounds they don't believe it and think he's much smaller.
> 
> It can get really hilarious because I've had people argue with me that there's NO way he weighs 5 pounds. I think I know what my own dog weighs! LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep... I totally believe it's their frame size that makes it deceiving. And they can be short without being cobby. Ivy and Fern are not tall plus have fine bone structure so I think they look even smaller than their weight. It seems some people have never seen what a true 3.5 lb or smaller dog looks like so they actually think they have that size. It's the ones that actually have one that can understand that these people don't have a clue lol!!



Zoey's Mom said:


> Tracy, I get this too. I think Zoey at and Brody have the same body "type" and look smaller as they are not cobby


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*where did they come from*



Brodysmom said:


> Brody is 5 pounds and people still stop me and ask me how old my PUPPY is. I'm like 'well, he's 2 1/2 years old now'. ha ha! Then they always ask how much he weighs, when I say he's 5 pounds they don't believe it and think he's much smaller.
> 
> It can get really hilarious because I've had people argue with me that there's NO way he weighs 5 pounds. I think I know what my own dog weighs! LOL!
> 
> ...


Yes, some people will believe what they want to believe, no matter what! Some people always thought my Bichons were poodles and a couple of people thought Lavender was a Papillion. 

This is my favorite story along those lines, and it's better because the story is true.

This is a true story. The perpetrators are members of the Bichon Frise List and they live in Florida. This is an actual e-mail message posted on the Bichon List in November of 1998.

“There is no doubt that many folks have not had the pleasure of making their first Bichon encounter. When first confronted by the effervescent “Fluff,” many of these curious individuals will refer to a Bichon as a Poodle simply because they just don’t know the difference, and, in virtually every case, these people appreciate being introduced to the correction and brief summation of the intricacies of the Bichon breed. But, there will always be the know-it-all, who, despite being presented with proper information in the presence of others, insists upon choosing to exert their so called canine wisdom for the personal purpose of climbing to the intellectual loft in an effort to appear as if their worldly experiences will forever place them above their peers. We all know someone of this sort. A most recent run in with a woman fitting this description produced the following statement. 

“Oh noooooooo ... of course the Bichon is a Poodle ... Don’t you know that Bichons are a type of Poodle Mutt?” “Bichons were the street dogs of China.” “You know how the story went ... Marco Polo ... sailed for the French Crown and brought the Poodle with him as an offering to the King of Siam ... things happened, and, do I have to go on, you know how these things happen ...”

We are not making this up ... this actually came from the mouth of someone in our town at a recent, non-animal-related, fund raiser. Some people just do not get it! Not only the Bichon issue, but life, in general.

After the event, on the way to retrieve our car from the parking lot, we ran into this woman again. Across the street was a couple walking their dog. The dog clearly appeared to possess a melange of canine genealogical legacies and certainly was not any specific breed. Chet decided to capitalize upon the moment. Chet pointed to the dog and commented to the women that he was really shocked to see one of those “rare” dogs in this part of the country. The woman inquired further and Chet offered that the dog was, without question, a very rare Jamaican Blue Mountain Terrier; the same breed which once trotted through the halls of English Royalty during their jaunts to castles of old on the once crown colony. Given Chet’s professional position, the woman could hardly question what she was hearing. And so it went, a lot more detail was offered, mostly from the woman who now seemed to recall an encyclopedic knowledge of this new fictitious breed. I was trying so hard not to laugh that I was not able to commit it all to memory. What is most disturbing, however, is that this woman is held in high esteem by the local public masses who have only had the opportunity to come to know her through her carefully scripted comments to the press. We will not say who, but for those of you who live in Central Florida, you would recognize her name in an instant

We know Chet’s little trick was not a nice thing to do ... but ... sometimes.

Chet, Carol, Bichet & Poirot (Bichet & Poirot are Bichon Frises)
Twin Chimneys
DeLand, Florida
Where the local park is over-run with Jamaican Blue Mountain Terriers of all sizes, shapes, and colors.

“God Love “Em All”!

Jeanette


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

liss77 said:


> Personally while I think they are all gorgeous I do prefer my chi's a bit bigger as I have young kids, if I had a tiny one I would be worried about them stepping on it & hurting it. My MIL has 2 tiny chi's (not sure on weights) and they are actually petrified of kids, it seems to be an instinct to stay away from them & not be hurt IYKWIM>


I know this was addressed earlier in the thread but this is not quite accurate.
My experience has been my smallest dog is my friendliest dog, granted it could well have to do with his good breeding :lol:
I have young kids as well, and honestly the whole tiny chi/kid thing is nothing more than a myth, kids have pet hamsters don't they? it's just dramatics some breeders are really weird about it.



Ivy's mom said:


> Yep... I totally believe it's their frame size that makes it deceiving. And they can be short without being cobby. Ivy and Fern are not tall plus have fine bone structure so I think they look even smaller than their weight. It seems some people have never seen what a true 3.5 lb or smaller dog looks like so they actually think they have that size. It's the ones that actually have one that can understand that these people don't have a clue lol!!


This is so true :lol:
It's funny I was just discussing this with my friend two days ago.. ha ha


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL Jeanette! What a riot!! I can just see it now.

You'll get a kick out of this .... I was in petco a couple years ago and a couple came in with their very nice little Bichon. One know-it-all lady immediately went up to her and said "oh I know this breed! You have a bitchin frizzy!" OMG. I could have died. I had to run behind a display in order not to laugh out loud.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh god Tracy....... that is awful! lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bitchin FRIZZY! bahahahahahahahahahahaa.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Rofl....bitchin' frizzy lol!!! Tool funny. I don't think bichon's look like a poodle at all, but I have always loved the breed so I guess that's why. I have never been fond of poodles except for the standard size. But the bichon's look nothing like a poodle. Ignorant people.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Same here, if anything Fern is the most outgoing of my 3. Willow is a little leery but will warm up to you soon. Ivy I swear was a cat in a previous life lol!!!she is such a freakin' princess and will do what she wants when she thinks she's ready lol!! And I have 3 young kids well figure I have had ivy for over 3 years and then my kids were 2, 7 and 10 but have never had any problems with them. I think any dog under 10 lbs or so would have to have a bit of caution just cause even 10 lbs to me is a small dog. Now... I do know That I would be cautious of strangers and my teenie's only because some don't know how to handle them. My kids knew from day one and we have never had any issues.



KittyD said:


> I know this was addressed earlier in the thread but this is not quite accurate.
> My experience has been my smallest dog is my friendliest dog, granted it could well have to do with his good breeding :lol:
> I have young kids as well, and honestly the whole tiny chi/kid thing is nothing more than a myth, kids have pet hamsters don't they? it's just dramatics some breeders are really weird about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Ivy's mom said:


> Yep... I totally believe it's their frame size that makes it deceiving. And they can be short without being cobby. Ivy and Fern are not tall plus have fine bone structure so I think they look even smaller than their weight. It seems some people have never seen what a true 3.5 lb or smaller dog looks like so they actually think they have that size. It's the ones that actually have one that can understand that these people don't have a clue lol!!


I totally agree! That's the way mine are too. Very short, and also very fine boned. If you have never actually seen a true 3.5 lber., you have no idea how truly tiny that is. I can't say it enough. Chance is called a teacup on a regular basis. And when people see the smaller ones, they just look shocked. No one ever believes me when I give their actual weights. Passing on a pup that will top out at 5 lbs. because people think that's "big" is absurd! I am quite a runt myself, and 5 lbs. is even tiny to me! The girls are too tiny IMO. I love them all the same, but at least I feel like I can actually get ahold of Chance, vs. the girls seem so very fragile and delicate. Jade is like having a 9 week old Chi pup for life! I have a soft spot for the tinies because I have 4 of them, but I can see why people say they aren't for them. They are very adorable, but hardly like having a "real dog."


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Bitchin Frizzy, LMAO!

I have been a part of these know it alls for far to long.

IE, the man that argued to me that my first Harl was a Pit Bull another man that said that I got ripped off because he was clearly a Dalmation mix, I get this with my Show Harl to this day, LOL!
Then there is the man that argued with me in the park that Great Danes tails are supposed to be docked as that is breed standard (just like a Doberman). A FedEx man told a friend of mine that her natural eared Dane was not a Dane at all because true Great Danes are born with their ears standing.

Then ofcourse my LC Chihuahua isnt a LC Chihuahua as there is no such thing and I am mistaken because it is either a Pomeranian (got this Sunday and at least 40 other times) or a Papillon (have gotten this 100's of times). I carry breed books around with me these days so I can educate with pictures and proof, LMAO! 

I also have a friend that rescued a Irish Wolfhound and we went into PetsMart with her and one of the employees came running up and told us how beautiful her Bearded Collie was?? She then persisted to argue with us about this, LMAO!

My boys are both 3 to 3.5 lbs and they are small framed and not that long in leg. Yoshi and Chibi are almost the same size right now but Chibi is finer boned that Yoshi and I think some of Chibi's weight comes from his double coat (there is a ton of it, LOL). Everyone cant believe they weigh that much either.


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

My marley is between 2.5-3lbs last time she was weighed at the vet which was a few months ago she was 2.3lbs and she is almost a year old..actually a year old next month! I always get the same questions when people see her...asking how old she is and how much she weighs....a lot of people say she must weigh '1 pound' i was like ya oookay! Marley is tiny but is soo brave and sooo sociable and loves people and children and other dogs....she does get intimidated sometimes when our friends 100lb cane corso comes up to her but obviously thats understandable! It always bothers me when people say she is a teacup chihuahua isnt she & I just explain to them no she is just very small - marley is the light of my life and it really bothers me when people see her and say ' thats not a REAL dog ' - to be a ' REAL ' dog in peoples minds they think they have to be HUGE which isnt the case! I love all chihuahuas - all sizes & shapes it just soo happens i was blessed with a tiny dog & it took me years and years to find her! I was not overcharged for her I paid 800.00 while most people would try and charge well over 1000.00 for a dog her size! Marley is very strong and very healthy - we have been lucky in that we havent had very many vet bills at all because she is overall very very healthy! I have a friend who bought a chi off a whim didnt do research and the dog is 5 months old & already has luxating patellas....its all about quality when it comes to purchasing a small dog I believe! anyways im rambling....lol


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

The "real dog" thing is just a joke more than anything. I guess some may say it being nasty, catty, rude or whatever. But not everyone does. ; ) I say it about my own just being silly. But never to anyone else. : )


----------

